# Cadet Rank Advancement?



## SMG III (7 Nov 2012)

One of my friends from camp is currently a Cadet Sergeant with the Royal Canadian Air Cadets, and he is 17 1/2.

He joined when he was 14, and in his case, should have done his Lvl 1 and 2 training in the same year, then 3, 4 and would be in Lvl 5 this year.

However, he did Lvl 1 and 2 in 2 different years, meaning he is only a Sgt in Lvl 4 instead of a FSgt in Lvl 5.

Is there any way he can be advanced? He's the oldest in his Squadron, and should be the senior cadet right now, most likely becoming a WOII.

Any help?


----------



## MikeL (7 Nov 2012)

Is this "friend" you?  Going off your profile you are a 17 year old Cadet Sergeant with the Air Cadets.


----------



## SMG III (7 Nov 2012)

No, I am right where I should be 

It's one of my S.I.C Camp friends.


----------



## Pryce (7 Nov 2012)

Tell him to ask about fast tracking. I'm not to sure about advancements through lvl 4/5 because i'm in Army, and here you need to do your silver and gold zets(CC) to obtain each star level. But the best thing he can do is ask his chain of command about fast tracking. Advancement within the CCO is not based on age, it is based on merit.


----------



## my72jeep (7 Nov 2012)

But there are minimum Time in rank guideline's.


----------



## Pryce (7 Nov 2012)

my72jeep said:
			
		

> But there are minimum Time in rank guideline's.



So the only option for your friend is fast tracking through his levels. But Sgt is not a bad rank. You still get the responsibility of supervising cadets but you can still be at a friends level with the cadets unlike WO/FSgt and MWO,CWO/WO2,WO1.


----------



## SMG III (7 Nov 2012)

It is ture that Sgt is not a bad rank, but I think he deserves more.
He should be further than where he is, and leaving as a WO would look better on him
than leaving as a Sgt.

His squadron (starting next Sept) promotes AFTER summer, menaing he'll have to leave a Sgt rather than a FSgt this coming June.


----------



## my72jeep (7 Nov 2012)

SMG I said:
			
		

> It is ture that Sgt is not a bad rank, but I think he deserves more.
> He should be further than where he is, and leaving as a WO would look better on him
> than leaving as a Sgt.
> 
> His squadron (starting next Sept) promotes AFTER summer, menaing he'll have to leave a Sgt rather than a FSgt this coming June.


Welcome to you first lesson as an adult........Life sucks.


----------



## SMG III (7 Nov 2012)

It's not "my lesson", I just want to do what I can for my friends.

I know more about being an adult than most people think, having had to raise my younger siblings.

But this is irrelevent, thanks for all your help guys!


----------

